# Removing Labels



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

I use bella and gilden shirts. Both of them have two labels, the brand label and then the label with all the needed info, the r n, care instructions, country of origin, etc. Right now, I am going to hold off on getting my own labels since I would have to get several because I use several companies with different materials, etc. Instead I want to cut off the brand label. Can anyone suggest the best way to clean cut the top label? Is there a trick to it? I have only tried this on my own shirts so I don't mess up stock shirts, but it seems I cannot cut it clean enough. There is either fray, or a piece of label remainging. Also, this is ok to do as long as the other tag has all the ifo right?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, it's OK to remove the brand label as long as the care/origin label remains.

What works best for me is a U shaped seam splitter. The bottom of the U is razor sharp and you have less of a chance of cutting through to the other label. These can be purchased anywhere sewing supplies are sold.


----------

